# Windows 10 couldn't connect to Group Policy Client service



## bobr1940

In July, I upgraded my Toshiba laptop from Windows 8.2 to Windows 10. All went well until this past week.
I had been working from my non privileged account. When I logged off, it seemed to take an inordinately long time to accomplish the task.
When I logged back on, after an even longer period of time, I got a message that read,
"Windows couldn't connect to the Group Policy Client service. Please consult your system administrator."
I was unable to log onto my non privileged account.
I was finally able to log on to my administrative account and, by restoring Windows to a week earlier, regain use of my non privileged account. However, a subsequent lengthy log off left me, again, with the same problem and message.
Does anyone know a solution to my problem?
I have seen some solutions offered the same problem for Windows 7 and Windows 8.2. I suspect that those solutions may work for Windows 10 in some form but wonder that Windows 10 may take special consideration?
I am hesitant to screw around with the registry without some assurance that it will work and am somewhat cautious about making registry changes but have done so by carefully following proven instructions.


----------



## managed

Post links to the registry fixes you mentioned then we can (hopefully) advise you if they look safe.


----------



## bobr1940

These are two of the links that looked promising.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/fix-group-policy-client-service-failed-logon-windows-8
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/563235/group-policy-client-service-error/


----------



## managed

Ok thanks. Both links give the same instructions and I think you can follow them safely. There is a link to a Video at your second link's post #3 which shows exactly how to do the registry changes if you need it.


----------



## bobr1940

I followed the procedure in the first video and found nothing wrong nor missing.
Upon following the procedure in the second video, I also found nothing wrong nor missing. But, after restarting Windows and rechecking services, I found the Group Policy Client running. I was able to log in via my non privileged account.
Problem solved!
Thank you for your help.


----------



## managed

As long as it worked ! :up:

(if you're sure it's fixed now please mark this topic Solved).


----------

